# Not been paid :-(



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Was wondering whether anyone could offer advice on a little situation....

I work for a Co. in Abu Dhabi and have not been paid my salary for four months and wanted to know where I stand on this.

Is it true that if you have not been paid for certain amount of time that you can transfer your visa (if you find another job) without obtaining an NOC from your current employer?

Also, is there a system over here to protect the rights of employees in cases such as this?

Regards,
Skint!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Was wondering whether anyone could offer advice on a little situation....
> 
> I work for a Co. in Abu Dhabi and have not been paid my salary for four months and wanted to know where I stand on this.
> 
> ...


The company is breaking the law and you should contact the Ministry of Labour who will take this matter seriously.

See the first letter from this column

The National Newspaper

Please contact me if you'd like any more info.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If I remember correctly, if you have not been paid for 3 or months, then you can take new employment without an NOC.

Contact the MOL to open a case first though


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Its 2 months.
In any case, contact MOL.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Its 2 months.
> In any case, contact MOL.


Is that info posted/online anywhere, do you know?

Thanks

-


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Is that info posted/online anywhere, do you know?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -


Take your pick 

gulfnews : Ministry allows unpaid workers to switch jobs

Unpaid workers can switch jobs, UAE ministry says - paper - Construction & Industry - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Take your pick
> 
> gulfnews : Ministry allows unpaid workers to switch jobs
> 
> Unpaid workers can switch jobs, UAE ministry says - paper - Construction & Industry - ArabianBusiness.com


Thanks. Always handy to have the links. 

-


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, seems consensus is to contact the MOL. I'm a little apprehensive about this course of action as the MD will think it's a betrayal. However, I'm sure if I wasn't performing in my job he'd kick me out without much of a second thought!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

A little off topic but, why did you continue to work for 4 months after not recieving pay the first month? I hope you get your back pay, that really is terrible.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

mrbig said:


> A little off topic but, why did you continue to work for 4 months after not recieving pay the first month? I hope you get your back pay, that really is terrible.


A long story really, details of which I don't really want to expose on the forum for obvious reasons. I guess I must just be crazy...LOL


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats cool bro, but damn that sucks the big one. Good luck


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Thanks, seems consensus is to contact the MOL. I'm a little apprehensive about this course of action as the MD will think it's a betrayal. However, I'm sure if I wasn't performing in my job he'd kick me out without much of a second thought!


And not paying you isn't betrayal?? 

-


----------

